# Need Help!!!



## b-rock (Oct 19, 2011)

I recieved a fixed fee report from BFS (Brickman Facility Solutions) on a 6 acre lot. It seems kind of low to me. Has anyone worked with this company before? Also what do you think about not being able to bid on the lot, cause they give you the price...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Type in Brickman in the search and enjoy.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

b-rock;1326302 said:


> I recieved a fixed fee report from BFS (Brickman Facility Solutions) on a 6 acre lot. It seems kind of low to me. Has anyone worked with this company before? Also what do you think about not being able to bid on the lot, cause they give you the price...


What was the Price??????


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

b-rock;1326302 said:


> I recieved a fixed fee report from BFS (Brickman Facility Solutions) on a 6 acre lot. It seems kind of low to me. Has anyone worked with this company before? Also what do you think about not being able to bid on the lot, cause they give you the price...


I guess we need to know where and what it is and how much.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Im guessing....6 acres = Lowes and the Price...$450 per push


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I guess he didn't need that much help You would think these maint. companies would do a little bit more research into the companies they hire. We work for one and we needed to fill out all kinds of paper work and verify everything. I guess my point is it seems they keep giving these accounts to guys who either don't have the experience or the equipment and hope for the best.


----------



## b-rock (Oct 19, 2011)

It is lowes and its located in central PA. They didnt give me a per push, just x amount of dollars per month. The price sounds great if it doesn't snow alot!!!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Get in your truck and smoke the rear tires in the opposite direction of that job.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

b-rock;1326353 said:


> It is lowes and its located in central PA. They didnt give me a per push, just x amount of dollars per month. The price sounds great if it doesn't snow alot!!!


What was the per-month Price???????


----------



## b-rock (Oct 19, 2011)

it was broken down over 6 months. from Nov to Apr.


----------



## b-rock (Oct 19, 2011)

the annual total was around 15K


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Rrrrrrrrrruuuunnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

b-rock;1327041 said:


> the annual total was around 15K


With salt?


----------



## b-rock (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanx for the help everyone. Gonna see if they will double that price...doubt it!!! Thats the only way I will do it.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

b-rock;1327493 said:


> Thanx for the help everyone. Gonna see if they will double that price...doubt it!!! Thats the only way I will do it.


double it and ask for deposit and payments on the 1st of every month. Do yourself a favor and read the threads about brickman not paying. People go under because of **** like this.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

*Lowes...*

Thats about half of where it should be...Price includes sidewalks and salting. Daytime servicing throughout storm as well....


----------



## b-rock (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey TGS, thats what i figured. It should be around 30k. They want it plowed every 2 inches throughout the storm. Shovel inside the cart racks, sidewalks oly done once until the store is open, then the lowes employees will shovel and salt as needed.


----------

